# Bunny making coughing noise



## lindar37 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi:

I have a 7 yr old blonde Holland lop. She has always been healthy. I actually have her and 2 rescue rabbits but she is the one I'm concerned about. She always throws her toys out of the pen, and I know she's just playing. I was concerned that she might be bored, so I did some research and found paper towel, cardboard and pinecones are ok. I recently started giving egg crates (plain cardboard, toilet paper rolls, ...), and also natural, untreated dry pine cones. A few days ago, I noticed Butterscotch is making this really odd sound. It kind of sounds like she's got something stuck in her throat. She's been flying thru the cardboard... chewing and seems to really love them. I am worried that either she's going thru too many or that either the cardboard or pinecone is getting stuck in her throat. I have removed all of them from her cage for now. I do give hairball remedy every once in a while to keep the stomach clean of hair. This is happening a few times daily, so I am concerned. Does anyone have any idea what could be happening? She seems otherwise healthy and not in distress. Any ideas?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 11, 2012)

All of ours go thru cardboard like piranhas without any problem--don't give them pinecones though.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 11, 2012)

how long has this been happening for? is she still eating/drinking/pooping/peeing normally?

btw, hairball stuff like you'd give cats is no good for bunnies


----------



## lindar37 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hmmm, I wasn't sure about the cardboard. The other 2 are great with it. I recently read that clean, untreated pinecones are good for the teeth, if you are looking for another source for them to chew. One of my other bunnies is a rescue of unknown type. A breeder I showed at the Fair said she was a Heinz 57...lol. The other, who I believe is some kind of dwarf, is fine with them too. I thought that perhaps due to Butter's age it was a problem. That still begs the question, what is causing it? She has a great appetite, pees and poops fine, all other behavior is normal. I've noticed I have to watch how much fresh food she gets, as she can get diarrhea more quickly now as she's gotten older. Otherwise, she's just the same.

As for the hairball stuff, I had read years ago that it was good for removing hair from their stomachs when they are really shedding, because they can't throw it up. They love it, and I only give it every few months and a fingertip's bit. They've had it for years with no ill effects. I try to give them a balanced diet, but they are all pellet fed more than fresh.


----------



## JBun (Dec 11, 2012)

You will get lots of differing opinions on everything. You just basically have to do a lot of your own research and try and make the best decision you can for your rabbits. There are differing opinions on the hairball stuff. Some people say it really works. The idea behind it not being good is that with blockages, it coats the blockage and can keep it from absorbing moisture that would help it break up so it could be passed more easily.

I use pinecones for my rabbits. I read that they were good chew toys as long as they were thoroughly dried. I usually let mine dry for several months. But with your rabbit that is having the problem, maybe take these things away from her for now, to see if the problem goes away, and then maybe reintroduce one thing at a time. Maybe she's eating some of the cardboard and it's getting stuck in the throat.


----------



## DrSki (Dec 11, 2012)

I use to give the hairball remedy also, but stopped after reading that it actually forms a barrier around a hairball and prevents water and other enzymes from penetrating the mass and prevent it from passing through or breaking down. Now I use daily chunks of fresh pineapple to help with fur consumption.

I've never given Sydney pine cones, but if that was when you noticed a change, it could be the cause.


----------

